# Android ePCR software.



## usalsfyre (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone know of an ePCR system that works with Android-based tablets? Looking at some options. Thanks


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2012)

http://fieldsaver.biz/ 

I just googled. That looks pretty awesome though lol


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 23, 2012)

≈ $1700.  Pricey.


----------



## coach2008 (Feb 11, 2012)

The only thing I've seen is the Zoll rescue net for iPad


----------



## Aidey (Feb 11, 2012)

The iPad is not Android.


----------



## beefaroni (Mar 16, 2012)

Somebody purchased an android tab? ::snickers::


----------



## nejaut (Sep 10, 2012)

*Device independent ePCR*

I have heard WebMedicPro.com is coming up with a device independent solution that works on ANY device (iPad, Android, Nexus, WindPad, you name it).


----------



## Tigger (Sep 10, 2012)

Could a web based option be used? We're using ESO Pro Web App right now, it works fine.


----------



## nejaut (Sep 11, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Could a web based option be used? We're using ESO Pro Web App right now, it works fine.



That all depends if you have WiFi available.  There are areas that might not be the case.  You need to have an app that operates w/o Internet connectivity.  I recommend looking at.webmedicpro.com


----------



## Tigger (Sep 11, 2012)

nejaut said:


> That all depends if you have WiFi available.  There are areas that might not be the case.  You need to have an app that operates w/o Internet connectivity.  I recommend looking at.webmedicpro.com



We can still use the app without WiFi, we just need to be connected to sync or pull demographics on previously transported patients.


----------

